# Schlitter Encore Build Review - I don't even have a beard!



## Sailorsi (22 Dec 2015)

Schlitter Encore Build Review.


Simon​






I’m regular cycle commuter, driven by the dislike of sitting in a car in heavy traffic. My commute by car can take over an hour each way, where by the same route on a bike takes around 50 mins. Arriving home with the stress of the day gone and an appetite that allows for a double helping of pudding - no contest, cycling all the way!

I enjoy reading travel and adventure books written by your average man on the street. Amazon Kindle books are fantastic for allowing people like me (not a writer) to publish a book and tell the story of their own lives and adventures (who knows maybe one day I will dream up an adventure of my own to scribble about). My recumbent itch started a year ago after reading a few of these stories, tales of comfort, fantastic views and chilled out riding. I would probably stick to an upright for my commute but wanted to try something a little different for longer weekend fun rides.

I conducted some internet reading and test rode several bikes at the few outlets we have in the UK. I had decided on a 2 wheel bent with 700c wheels that was able to move along swiftly for day rides. Being a little short, my options were limited if I wanted to stick with 700c wheels. A frame that dipped below the wheels would have been ideal for me but I was struggling with current market options.

I came across the Schlitter Encore, a made to measure carbon “stick” frameset that would accommodate my lack of height and fit my day bike requirements. After test riding one at Laid back bikes in Edinburgh I was sold. I purchased directly from the Schlitter European dealer in Sweden, managed by Julien Mauroy. As I had decided to complete the build myself and deal directly with Schlitter this meant laid back bikes wouldn’t gain from their time and advice during the test ride. I felt a little guilty for this and made sure to compensate (in a small way) Laid back bikes for the time spent. I think it important to support our local businesses where possible and I’m sure I will need their services again in the future.

After ordering the frame with an estimated 6-8 weeks delivery time, it was time to think about components for the build. After many e-mails back and forward to Julien I decided on the items listed below, I thought I would include this list as it may be of help.

Schlitter supplied Frame Kit

· Standard Fork – 700c carbon with alloy steerer

· FSA Orbit CE Black 1 1/8 Integrated Aheadset

· Rear Brake and Gear shift cable outers Inc Frame housings

· Rear Mech Hanger

· Lightweight composite touring seat M

· Custom Frame with J bar steering and seat supports

Build Parts

Bachetta Caliper Front brake

· Front Caliper 21 mm recessed brake bolt

· Bachetta Light Mount

· Mirrors

· Ventisit seat foam

· Head rest – Ice trikes Hardshell

· Bar Tape

· Tektro RX5 Mini V

· SRAM BL700 Flat Bar

· SRAM GX 2x10 Speed Rear Derailleur (Type 2.1) - (Long cage for 11-36T)

· SRAM Rival Black Front Derailleur (Band-On)

· Front Mech clamp band on adaptor for 28.6mm

· SRAM Rival Compact Chainset - 165mm 50-34

· SRAM/ Shimano cassette 11-36

· SRAM R2C TT Aero shifters 10 speed Includes Gear Cable inners

· Bottom bracket - SRAM Alloy GXP Bottom Bracket - 68mm English thread

· HUNT 4Season Aero Road Wheelset | 1589g | 28Deep 22Wide | Inc skewers

· Continental 4 Season Tyres 25C

· SRAM 10 speed chain x 3

· Brake cables plus fittings requires 2 long cables 1x 90 deg noodle and 1x 135 deg noodle.

· 2 x Ritchy Cable Barrel adjusters for front and rear gear mechs and 1 x 135 deg noodle

· Pedals

· Tools, Grease, Chain Oil, Carbon paste

Julien was really helpful in assisting me with my choice of components and even helped with gear ratios and component compatibility as I wanted a combination of road and MTB parts to give me a good range of gearing.

The frameset arrived on time, in fact I wasn’t expecting the delivery as Fed Ex had forgotten to contact me, Surprise! The set arrived well packaged, I was surprised how light the box was and thought they had delivered me an empty container! I was really impressed with the carbon lump, a solid piece of manufacturing from their supplier Europe.






The build went well and was much more straight forward than expected, I had a minor issue with one of the rear brake mounts which is supplied inserted and bonded into the frame. The small spring retaining pin hole that takes the brake spring had been drilled slightly off centre meaning the brake arm wouldn’t fit on the mounting stud. I’m sure this was just a one off manufacturing error. This was easily addressed with a small file to elongate the hole by under 1mm allowing the rear brake arm to seat correctly.






The seat clamp mechanism allows the seat to sit upright and low to the frame or reclined down to around 20 deg with the front lip raised but the base of the seat low. This allows vertically challenged individuals like me to touch the ground. Schlitter offers 3 choices with the frame set - a standard touring seat, a stiffer lighter carbon touring seat or a race seat that reclines below 20 deg whilst maintaining a low to the frame position, one for future consideration maybe when I get used to this one!






As I understand with many recumbents, the front brake calliper needs to have the cable run on the left away from the chain, I was tempted by a disc fork as the rear frame comes with disc mounting points however settled on a standard rim system. Schlitter do supply a front brake option but were unfortunately out of stock at the time. I went for a Bachetta calliper which works really well with the road levers, I needed to faff with the cable run a little but settled with a 135 deg noodle.






In a similar way to the front brake, the front mech used a 135 deg noodle which seated into the frames fixed cable support, I included a barrel adjuster at that point also. The front mech was a band on type that secured to my purchased adaptor clamp.






The rear mech fitted to the supplied rear hanger without issue, I used a barrel adjuster inserted into the cable holder to allow for adjustments, the cable fed nicely out of the frame port and down to the mech. 2 ¾ chains later and the drive was up and running.






After a couple of days building and tinkering the Encore was ready for its 1st ride! Following 10 mins of playing about with the starting off technique I was on my way and wobbling down the road. New to the whole recumbent thing, trying to relax into the seat took a while. It didn’t take long however before I was cruising along with a different view of the world. I’m really not experienced enough to review the ride and don’t have much to compare it with but can only state that I love it! It’s going to take me a while to master, the starting off, the limited turning circle and the steering swing when pedalling but I understand these are recumbent traits which I’m sure I will come to master after a few miles.

Following a knee tendon injury 4 months ago (poor timing I know) I was concerned that this riding position would flare up my complaint with the inability to stand up out of the saddle like an upright – However so far so good, pedalling appears to require the use of different parts of the leg muscles so fingers crossed, if I take it easy, spin lots and resist the temptation to chase uprights it will aid may recovery!

I would like to thank David from Laid Back Bikes and Julien of Schlitter Europe for their help. My suppliers of parts were chosen on a cost basis from on-line retailers but a special thanks must go to SJS cycles in Bridgwater for the supply of the more obscure bits.

As for the beard thing - I think I will pass thank you!


----------



## Scoosh (22 Dec 2015)

That looks gorgeous ! 
Great write-up too - thanks


----------



## Dayvo (22 Dec 2015)

The beard police will confiscate your 'bent when you're stopped at a red light. 

Good write-up.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Dec 2015)

There is an alternative that will mean you are allowed to ride a recumbent without a beard..


----------



## Sailorsi (22 Dec 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> There is an alternative that will mean you are allowed to ride a recumbent without a beard..


Ha... love it


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2015)

Funny that, I've grown a beard since I got mine.


----------



## BlackPanther (23 Dec 2015)

A very nice looking machine you have there, and very ballsy to jump straight in, buy a frame set and build it up for your first recumbent, respect!

I also jumped straight in with my first recumbent (Bacchetta Strada), a big wheeler, very similar in design (but lower spec and much higher weight) and after a week or so I felt very confident on it, so I'm sure you'll soon be on full lean round fast bends.

Btw, which machines did you test ride before taking the plunge?

Keep us posted on how your commuting goes.


----------



## byegad (23 Dec 2015)

There is an alternative to growing a beard. You just need to go through a small medical procedure, called gender reassignment. You could try commuting with a little lipstick on and a couple of small oranges stuffed in the front of your jumper, but I doubt it will be convincing. Best go for the beard.


----------



## Sailorsi (23 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> A very nice looking machine you have there, and very ballsy to jump straight in, buy a frame set and build it up for your first recumbent, respect!
> 
> I also jumped straight in with my first recumbent (Bacchetta Strada), a big wheeler, very similar in design (but lower spec and much higher weight) and after a week or so I felt very confident on it, so I'm sure you'll soon be on full lean round fast bends.
> 
> ...



Hi, Loving it so far and confidence growing, I haven't put my cleated shoes on yet but it won't be long. I test rode several bikes before this one - Bachetta Giro, Fujin SL, Gaucho (really liked that one), HP Street Machine, Metaphrasic to name but a few. A test ride is fine for a quick first impression but its difficult to tell how you will get on in the longer term after an hour or so seated especially when like me - new to the game. I would have liked to have tried a 700c with a frame that drops between the wheels but couldn't find one and there seems to be a shortage of companies currently manufacturing that type. I'm happy with my choice, just hope I don't damage the carbon by dropping it whilst learning! This was the first time I have built a bike up, no more need for a bike shop service as I now have the tools! Happy pedalling!


----------



## PaulM (23 Dec 2015)

Congratulations, and well done on the build! Enjoy.


----------



## Sailorsi (23 Dec 2015)

PaulM said:


> Congratulations, and well done on the build! Enjoy.



Thanks Paul, had my 1st longish ride out today, starting off in traffic still needs some work, embarrassed myself a couple of times but raised some giggles, thankfully I'm not clipped in yet! I really loved the different view perspective and noticed lots of things on my route that I haven't seen before on my upright. Smiles all round  Have a good Christmas!


----------



## BlackPanther (23 Dec 2015)

Sailorsi said:


> Hi, Loving it so far and confidence growing, I haven't put my cleated shoes on yet but it won't be long.



If you use single pedals then you're a very brave man. I only use singles on the trike, but on every 2 wheeler, despite tens of thousands of miles on various machines, I've always opted for dual sided pedals. I would've been off half a dozen times otherwise. Setting off, and slow speeds are particularly dodgy. It's even easier to switch over on a bent than a df as you can see what you're doing!

See how easy I make it look on my old Strada!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ANEY05i4TTs


----------



## neil earley (24 Dec 2015)

Nice bent for sure, got to be one of the best looking recumbents out there. Love the J, bars and prefer them than tiller set up. Enjoy your rides and keep us all informed on your progress.


----------



## Sailorsi (24 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> If you use single pedals then you're a very brave man. I only use singles on the trike, but on every 2 wheeler, despite tens of thousands of miles on various machines, I've always opted for dual sided pedals. I would've been off half a dozen times otherwise. Setting off, and slow speeds are particularly dodgy. It's even easier to switch over on a bent than a df as you can see what you're doing!
> 
> See how easy I make it look on my old Strada!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the vid, I hadn't thought that my shoes should sit flat on a platform pedal then I have the option of clipping in when I get out of town on the open road. Planning to stop isn't an issue its the unplanned occasions in town that scare me! I have the same pedals fitted so will give it a go. On my 1st longish ride out yesterday I did miss the clips, I have been using them for the last few years on my upright and really notice the difference when don't have them. Always happy to take on board any recumbent tips as its a bit of a learning process. Thank you!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Dec 2015)

It will be good to hear about your experiences with the riding position - I too have a knee issue! I think you will find the sense of security and the good all-round vision when going downhill a real revelation. Good on you for spinning not grinding to begin with!

I am not very tall and have no beard (5'5, ) and will be looking for a new 'bent next year - being short means I probably won't have much luck with a high-racer, even though I don't want to hug the ground too much (I like looking over hedges). You might be taller than me but I wonder if you'd say a little more about that - I too want that size of wheel!


----------



## BlackPanther (24 Dec 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I am not very tall and have no beard (5'5, ) and will be looking for a new 'bent next year - being short means I probably won't have much luck with a high-racer




Maybe you've come across this chap during your research, but if not, McCraws is a great site for all recumbent reviews. This one http://mccraw.co.uk/raptobike-midracer-review/. shows the Rapto mid racer vs other low, mid and high racers, tells you the seat height and has some great 'roll over' pics showing instantly the seat height differences. Well worth a look as a mid racer should prove ideal for you.


----------



## Sailorsi (24 Dec 2015)

Ganymede said:


> It will be good to hear about your experiences with the riding position - I too have a knee issue! I think you will find the sense of security and the good all-round vision when going downhill a real revelation. Good on you for spinning not grinding to begin with!
> 
> I am not very tall and have no beard (5'5, ) and will be looking for a new 'bent next year - being short means I probably won't have much luck with a high-racer, even though I don't want to hug the ground too much (I like looking over hedges). You might be taller than me but I wonder if you'd say a little more about that - I too want that size of wheel!



Hi, I loved a nice long down hill section yesterday, great views! I must say climbing up there was a challenge, different muscles required for a recumbent as I was feeling the burn , I must have been flying along as I noticed the wind trying to drag my helmet off on the way back down. I'm hoping my knee is on the mend, Patella tendonitis, I have been taking it easy for 3 months now and just starting to build it back up. I'm 5'7" and the Encore allows me to just safely secure a foot on the ground whilst reclined but full contact with both feet when I sit up, I also have no hard pedal interference with 165mm cranks. I'm sure Julien in Sweden would advise if you were interested. I was looking for a mid racer or big wheel bike with a frame that drops between the wheels but was struggling for options. The Encore really suits me and I'm sure it will only get better as I learn the art of laid backs! Have fun


----------



## Ganymede (24 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> Maybe you've come across this chap during your research, but if not, McCraws is a great site for all recumbent reviews. This one http://mccraw.co.uk/raptobike-midracer-review/. shows the Rapto mid racer vs other low, mid and high racers, tells you the seat height and has some great 'roll over' pics showing instantly the seat height differences. Well worth a look as a mid racer should prove ideal for you.


I have - I've been googling while incapacitated (I was supposed to get my new bike this year but postponed due to shoulder probs) and this is an excellent resource, thanks!


Sailorsi said:


> Hi, I loved a nice long down hill section yesterday, great views! I must say climbing up there was a challenge, different muscles required for a recumbent as I was feeling the burn , I must have been flying along as I noticed the wind trying to drag my helmet off on the way back down. I'm hoping my knee is on the mend, Patella tendonitis, I have been taking it easy for 3 months now and just starting to build it back up. I'm 5'7" and the Encore allows me to just safely secure a foot on the ground whilst reclined but full contact with both feet when I sit up, I also have no hard pedal interference with 165mm cranks. I'm sure Julien in Sweden would advise if you were interested. I was looking for a mid racer or big wheel bike with a frame that drops between the wheels but was struggling for options. The Encore really suits me and I'm sure it will only get better as I learn the art of laid backs! Have fun


There are quite a few youtube vids comparing uphill/downhill on bents and upwrongs, one is particularly good as he's in the peloton and he slips to the back going uphill and moves straight to the front going downhill. Have a rummage! Good luck with the knee!


----------



## Sailorsi (24 Dec 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I have - I've been googling while incapacitated (I was supposed to get my new bike this year but postponed due to shoulder probs) and this is an excellent resource, thanks!
> 
> There are quite a few youtube vids comparing uphill/downhill on bents and upwrongs, one is particularly good as he's in the peloton and he slips to the back going uphill and moves straight to the front going downhill. Have a rummage! Good luck with the knee!



Thank you, and you! Knees seem to take a long while to heal, very frustrating  - I'm not that old but just feel like it an the moment!


----------



## Scoosh (24 Dec 2015)

Have you seen a Sports Physiotherapist about your knee ?

I've had on-and-off issues with my right shoulder and right knee for some years, so finally had had enough of it and went to see a proper Sports Physio (at Edinburgh Uni's Fitness Assessment and Sports Injury Clinic - FASIC). Their approach is quite different from NHS staff - which is in no way intended to denigrate NHS physios. The difference is that, whereas an NHS physio will see how far you can move your arm, as long as it enables you to carry on with a 'normal' life - that's good, because that is the standard to which they are 'required' to work (my words/ description)

Sports physios ask you what you _want to be able_ to do and can you do it yet. Obviously the answer is No, so they analyse what is wrong, exactly the same as an NHS one, then I have had deep sports massage, lots of explanation as to what is going on, lots of exercises to do - and the results are really beginning to kick in now. I started going in October ... It costs £38 for a 30min slot and £42 for 45min but well worth it, IMHO. Visits every 2 weeks.


----------



## Sailorsi (25 Dec 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Have you seen a Sports Physiotherapist about your knee ?
> 
> I've had on-and-off issues with my right shoulder and right knee for some years, so finally had had enough of it and went to see a proper Sports Physio (at Edinburgh Uni's Fitness Assessment and Sports Injury Clinic - FASIC). Their approach is quite different from NHS staff - which is in no way intended to denigrate NHS physios. The difference is that, whereas an NHS physio will see how far you can move your arm, as long as it enables you to carry on with a 'normal' life - that's good, because that is the standard to which they are 'required' to work (my words/ description)
> 
> Sports physios ask you what you _want to be able_ to do and can you do it yet. Obviously the answer is No, so they analyse what is wrong, exactly the same as an NHS one, then I have had deep sports massage, lots of explanation as to what is going on, lots of exercises to do - and the results are really beginning to kick in now. I started going in October ... It costs £38 for a 30min slot and £42 for 45min but well worth it, IMHO. Visits every 2 weeks.



Good advice, I spoke to a sports physio 3 weeks ago who has given me a plan, he said he will give it some deep massage after a few weeks of completing the exercises he has prescribed. Seems to be working and definitely worth a few pounds if it gets me back to fitness and prevents reoccurrence, unfortunately tendons take time to recover which is a shame if like me you struggle with patience. I hate being unwell! Have a great Christmas, hope Santa brought you what you wanted


----------



## Gert Lush (25 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> See how easy I make it look on my old Strada!
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ANEY05i4TTs




Very slick!


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Dec 2015)

Ganymede said:


> There are quite a few youtube vids comparing uphill/downhill on bents and upwrongs, one is particularly good as he's in the peloton and he slips to the back going uphill and moves straight to the front going downhill. Have a rummage! Good luck with the knee!



Or this one......no downhill required. Watch from around 5m 45s. What a sight to see 4 bent riders around 20 years older leave all the young df riders behind!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2vm-FZ-ZX-w


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Dec 2015)

What no beard! No wax handle bar tash! What about exsesivly hairy legs and gut? You must talk in a nasally monoton train spotter tipe voice explaining to whom ever will listen, even if they don't want to how insane they are for riding a uci approved convaence.

And if you ever get a trike and pull up at the side of the road for a bit of a mid afternoon nap on a long ride place a sign on a bit of string around your neck " *I am just having a nap I do not need resuscitating ".*


----------



## Sailorsi (2 Jan 2016)

Hi guys, all is progressing well, even managed a bit of clipped in riding which is much smoother . I'm still in the adjusting phase, getting the bars and seat position spot on. I posted a question on the maintenance section but will also copy in here as someone may have experience of these arms.

I have a very small crank arm/ tyre overlap it's not a big deal as the crank arm pushes over the tyre, but I would like to shave a couple of mm off the tip of the crank arm to give me clearance. A 23C tyre would clear as oppose to the 25c I'm running, as would shorter crank arms but I'm trying to stick with standard off the shelf bits were I can and these 165 mm cranks are fine all but 2mm of what appears to be excess material.

The question - The arms are SRAM Rival OCT and I know they are manufactured hollow but does anyone know for certain if the end surrounding the pedal thread is hollow or is it solid at that point allowing me to shave off 2mm? My guess would be solid and hollow along the main length but I'm reluctant to touch them unless I'm sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sailorsi (23 Apr 2016)

Well my knee, although not fixed, is well enough for me to get back out on the bike for short rides. The Encore doesn't seem to effect the injury in the same way as a DF bike. Different muscle groups I guess. Anyway, I managed to mount a couple of camera's and went for a little pedal. This being my 1st recumbent I'm still adjusting to the position but really love the open view that laid back cycling allows. I'm still not that confident in traffic as starting off is a little wobbly but getting better with practise . The camera did catch me wobbling and falling off whilst going up a steep hill but with the wonders of technology I cut that bit out . It happened to occur right next to a building site so I got a round of applause from the fellas on site. What can you do but bow and carry on!
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZbkY7_s08


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Apr 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> Well my knee, although not fixed, is well enough for me to get back out on the bike for short rides. The Encore doesn't seem to effect the injury in the same way as a DF bike. Different muscle groups I guess. Anyway, I managed to mount a couple of camera's and went for a little pedal. This being my 1st recumbent I'm still adjusting to the position but really love the open view that laid back cycling allows. I'm still not that confident in traffic as starting off is a little wobbly but getting better with practise . The camera did catch me wobbling and falling off whilst going up a steep hill but with the wonders of technology I cut that bit out . It happened to occur right next to a building site so I got a round of applause from the fellas on site. What can you do but bow and carry on!
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWZbkY7_s08



Nice video, but _please,_ no soundtrack.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (25 Apr 2016)

When are we locals of Stubbington going to see it then Si? Are you going to join me again for a cake and coffee ride?


----------



## Sailorsi (27 Apr 2016)

DaddyPaddey said:


> When are we locals of Stubbington going to see it then Si? Are you going to join me again for a cake and coffee ride?


Would love to, always up for cake. I'm surprised you haven't seen me wobbling along the sea front! Let me know when you are next out and about and I will try to join you for a few miles. I have also been looking forward to taking a look at your new trike


----------

